

NSA Turns Everyone Into 'Threat To National Security' By Classifying All Data - esalazar
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130708/11294323737/nsa-turns-everyone-into-threat-to-national-security-instantly-classifying-all-data-it-scoops-up.shtml

======
logn
This isn't a very good article. I think the NSA is reasoning that revealing
data via FOIA requests reveals its own capabilities which it wants secret.
There's surely an argument to be made that we're all considered national
security threats, but its responses to FOIA requests don't support that
argument (at least not directly which this blogger seems to think).

Can the journalists of our world at least do a little more analysis and
extensive research? I think your average HN reader could put together a better
article than this one. I guess it's time to automate journalism.

Sorry for the rant. I'd love to discuss NSA more, but journalism or lack
thereof is almost as much to blame for our country's woes. Obviously, this
blogger has the right idea and goals, but probably spent all of 15 minutes
writing this article.

I think you could create a program which would accept topic sentences and then
scour the web to find facts supporting that topic, hopefully facts from recent
and relevant primary sources, instead of what bloggers do these days, which is
regurgitate other articles.

------
darkchasma
I'm confused as to how we went from 1984 being a cautionary tale to 1984 being
secretly implemented; and no one seems to give a shit.

------
raintrees
This seems to be getting farcical.

It makes me think of a potential (already done?) headline by the Onion: NSA
Deemed To Be A Threat To National Security. And up after the break:
Schrodinger's Cat - Denied FOIA Response Confirms State Without Opening The
Box, Details at 11:00.

------
alttab
It's not a problem now because there is a computation problem. All data isn't
classified/sorted, but there are most likely rules behind what has been deemed
"important" that create better results simply out of practical means.

But like every other successful technology, its resolution goes up along with
its ubiquity. Between electronic communication, GPS, video, and biometric data
(coming to a Best Buy near you), when fully processed can document your every
move, and measure it. Then predict it. Control.

